
Honey Fences - yread
http://www.ediblegeography.com/honey-fences/
======
GhotiFish
Given that relationship, it's doubtless some species of trees intentionally
play hosts to hives as a means to protect themselves from being harvest.

Reminds me of a tree that grows homes for ants.

oh wait. That was the Acacia tree as well!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3blzcbll7Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3blzcbll7Q)

~~~
news_to_me
I wondered whether elephants might actually be beneficial to acacias, by maybe
spreading seeds or something (I'm not very familiar with the plant).

On the contrary, it seems elephants' relationship with the acacia is sort of
mixed: [http://www.primitivism.com/elephant-
acacia.htm](http://www.primitivism.com/elephant-acacia.htm)

I love how interesting things like this lead me to discover even more
interesting tidbits. Praise be the Internet.

------
WillAbides
It took me a while to realize this isn't about intrusion detection.

------
pvaldes
All is fun and honey until bears arrive by thousands and someone gets poked in
the eye.

Now seriously... seems a good idea. I wonder if elephants will learn to visite
the place at night and avoid touching the beehives.

------
hyperpallium
Beeline?

